# How to use heat press on 100% Polyester Swim wear



## jasart (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all I have had a quick search in here to see if there might already be an answer here for me. While there are a few good replies to other posters none seem to cover all I need.

Have have had a job bought in (customer supplied items) for Poli-Flex Premium vinyl heat transfers. The clothing label says 100% polyester (stretchy like spandex) and part of the label instuctions are Do Not Iron or Dry Clean. Is it posible to heat transfer on to these items sucessfully? If doable what would be the lowest heat to use that would still be hot enough to alow good adhesion for the vinyl and would I need to use a light pressure in the press?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

jasart said:


> .
> Poli-Flex Premium vinyl heat transfers.


You need to know if the transfers have SUB BLOCK attributes.
Especially, if the swimsuit are dark in color you don't want the
transfers to bleed. 

Just a little note about Subiblock which known to help the bleeding

Subliblock™ is the solution to stop dye migration.

_Many of today's imported polyester fabrics are colored with inexpensive low energy dyes that migrate rapidly into attached polymeric material with the application of minimal heat, or slowly over time at normal room temperature. Subliblock™ films are designed with an additional layer to prevent dye migrating or “bleeding” through your transfer image from the dyed polyester fabrics._


----------



## jasart (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi C Tops are one coloured red and medium blue the vinyl to go on them is yellow which if I am reading correctly comes with a Blockout intermediate layer.


----------

